# What did I just bring home?



## wolftracks (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to the auction this morning to buy a cage, I got one, but I filled it with rabbits for the ride home. Sometimes being only 2 blocks away from that place is dangerous for me.

Hopefully the pic isn't too bad.

What did I get??


----------



## daisychick (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm totally guessing here but they kind of look like Flemish giants or Chinchilla rabbits.  I hope some rabbit people see this and can help you figure out what they are.  I love the grey.  They are pretty.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 23, 2012)

Flemish Giants? I was thinking maybe Chinchilla when I saw them, but the fur texture doesn't seem right to me. I really need to learn about more breeds. I really need to stop buying so many breeds. I really need a bigger cage. LOL

Sure hope someone can let me know for sure. They are so pretty. I love the grey too.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 23, 2012)

They look like three Rabbits, lol.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 23, 2012)

Exactly what it looks like to me too. LOL  

Well at least the species has been determined.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 23, 2012)

If the rabbit's fur makes you very happy inside just by touching it then it's probably Chinchilla lol. I love the feel of chin fur! If that's what you have then color me jealous!

CYG


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think that's what they are, although I had gotten a glance of them before the auction and thought that's what they might be. I need to see some chin pics. Maybe that would help.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 24, 2012)

Just throwing out my two cents. Am. Chin X French Lop?


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 24, 2012)

It's hard to see but I think they have some flemish giant in them.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 25, 2012)

Could be anything, most breeds or mixes come in the chinchilla color.  Can't get a good look at their faces because it is blurry.  If they are really large, long, and mandolin shaped, they could be flemish or giant chins.  Here are some Giant Chinchilla photos for you to compare to if you would like....

This buck was about 10 month old in this photo






Here is a young buck


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 26, 2012)

they could be mutts that are half chin and half giant


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not getting notices of posts, so took me a while.

I think we figured it out on BYC. Standard Chin X Lionhead. I sure hope mom was the Chin.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 26, 2012)

BTW here are some pics. Keep in mind they are thin, plucked and obviously not been held much, so I had to hold them to take pics.

I blew on the fur to show rings


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't see the beard on your bunny in the other pictures. Could be shedding though.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 28, 2012)

They're actually such a mess it's hard to say what's going on with them. Hopefully they'll start filling in and their fur will shape up soon. I want them to be healthy before I rehome them.


----------

